# some of my models



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

not me but it looks good..keep up the good work


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

i like keep it up :0


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

[







IMG]h







ttp://i44.tinypic.com/2yl8efp.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

not bad


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jan 16 2009, 11:49 AM~12722990
> *[
> 
> 
> ...


This looks cool man! I like the way you have it set up! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

nice builds

any pics of the blue regal ?


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

thanks homies


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thats pretty badass. i like the car show type scene


----------



## Bear Grylls (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

nice work homie


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

x2


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

thanks homies,more and new ones to come


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jan 17 2009, 10:04 AM~12732104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who makes these figurines? They look cool!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

i got those from the fast and the furios diecast kits


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

dude whered you get the golf cart? thats badass!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

in a toy store and decided to put some accesories to make it look good


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

started working on a mercury cougar


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

kool kollection bro!!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 18 2009, 06:27 PM~12742652
> *kool kollection bro!!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

almost done with the engine


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

let me know what you think


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks real good homie


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

if you got any tips let me know.trying to learn from you guys


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jan 16 2009, 05:24 PM~12726577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm i think that guys gettin his ass kicked back there :biggrin: :biggrin: looks cool homie


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Really like the way you've displayed your work! :thumbsup:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 20 2009, 11:25 AM~12760330
> *Really like the way you've displayed your work! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie.i'm trying to make a carshow diorama


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

hey homie im realy diggin your style :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

i'm working on a 1957 ford


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Looks like you're puttin' in work, keep it up!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jan 23 2009, 05:45 PM~12795104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its almost like a dayshavu :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

good morning people


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

awww shit.that monte is sick :0 

do you use tha cam in tha pic


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

i got 2 d40 and d90


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

You got some sick builds homie!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 26 2009, 05:30 PM~12823185
> *awww shit.that monte is sick :0
> 
> do you use tha cam in tha pic
> *


ummm u think u would see it in the pic? :uh:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

more to come


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 27 2009, 12:24 AM~12823975
> *ummm u think u would see it in the pic?  :uh:
> *


talkin bout for any other pics :uh: smart ass :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jan 27 2009, 10:21 AM~12827447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haha i got this one too


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

lookin good Homie


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jan 30 2009, 07:35 PM~12861372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like, i got it to :roflmao:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

WAT COLOR IS THAT ^


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 4 2009, 07:08 PM~12908402
> *WAT COLOR IS THAT  ^
> *


metallic charcoal


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

so you use an airbrush?


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 5 2009, 07:32 PM~12919401
> *so you use an airbrush?
> *


yes i did homie


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

you dont talk much huh?lol J/P


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

let me know what you think.any tips?


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

looks good.first time?man go over it with a few different colors of stripes ect....then go over the whole thing with a transparent color,or well a candy. uffin: you will see what i mean when you do it.looks good!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

still working on the 57


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

looks like a handful to paint !


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

where you get the figures?


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Feb 10 2009, 08:29 PM~12967260
> *where you get the figures?
> *


rollinlow.com


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Feb 10 2009, 09:46 PM~12967493
> *rollinlow.com
> *



didnt find half them lol but i got a $h!+ load of homies....so i guess those will work


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Feb 10 2009, 09:01 PM~12967639
> *didnt find half them lol but i  got a $h!+ load of homies....so i guess those will work
> *


try ebay.com


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Feb 11 2009, 07:08 PM~12976382
> *try ebay.com
> *


'

WHAT WOULD I LOOK FOR? BIG HOMIES?


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Feb 11 2009, 06:12 PM~12977117
> *'
> 
> WHAT WOULD I LOOK FOR? BIG HOMIES?
> *


 i like yours style homie keep it up.also try craigslist ive scouped some up over there for my kids before


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Feb 12 2009, 02:05 PM~12984836
> *i like yours style homie keep it up.also try craigslist ive scouped some up over there for my kids before
> *


thanks homie


----------



## littlerockhhd (Aug 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Feb 11 2009, 07:12 PM~12977117
> *'
> 
> WHAT WOULD I LOOK FOR? BIG HOMIES?
> *


They are called locsters or lil locsters. The other ones are fast and furius. Also look for 1/24 figure.


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

da interior is done


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

the baby car seat is a nice touch


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

tell me if you like it and what can i do to make it look better


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

polish it and send it my way!!! :biggrin: That ride is sick a hell man. Great job homie.


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

i got this from a friend.i'm gonna hook it up


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

ready to paint


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

wuz up.got some paint laid 2day


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

thats pretty cool; man


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 13 2009, 08:19 PM~13275407
> *thats pretty cool; man
> *


thanks homie


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

looking good homie...keep it up!!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

now i will start my next build, 77 ford mustang


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Mar 21 2009, 10:21 AM~13344787
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


 That looks good .


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

wuz up fam


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

it need some polish


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

lukin good brother.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Slash,you got some great lookin' builds in here.Keep the progress and the builds coming.


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

thanks homies


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

some progress with the interior


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good homie!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

wuz up homies i hope you like this one


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jun 10 2009, 08:35 PM~14155908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


well well!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jun 27 2009, 12:55 PM~14315180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 You have been holding out on some of us! post these car's on 
glasshouse fest, in addition to your thread. Many people would welcome
your contribution...


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice models


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

comments welcomed


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya rides are lookin clean homie..nice work...


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Oct 5 2009, 12:15 PM~15272781
> *hellz ya rides are lookin clean homie..nice work...
> *


thankz homie


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

Wuz up family


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

wasup bro


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

i like your work :thumbsup:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 20 2010, 04:01 PM~16353871
> *i like your work :thumbsup:
> *


thankz homie


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

something i did for my son


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jul 1 2009, 10:42 PM~14357014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn this bitch is bad


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

thankz homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Feb 1 2010, 08:01 PM~16479926
> *thankz homie
> *


Anytime


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

BADDAZZ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jul 11 2009, 04:41 AM~14439027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice chicks, where you got them? :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Feb 16 2010, 09:31 AM~16627865
> *Nice chicks, where you got them? :biggrin:
> *


at walmart


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

nice work


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 20 2010, 09:44 AM~16669713
> *nice work
> *


X2


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Feb 20 2010, 09:50 AM~16669742
> *X2
> *


thankz homies


----------



## Car_Cars77 (Feb 19, 2010)

Amazing!!!!


Ford SuperChargers


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

more progress on the truck


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

G]http


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## gagers16 (Nov 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Sep 30 2009, 08:09 PM~15234245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of roms are those??


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gagers16_@Mar 29 2010, 01:10 AM~17030617
> *what kind of roms are those??
> *


dubs


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

damn that truck came out clean! are the wheels from the olschool dicast cars??


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 29 2010, 06:08 PM~17037044
> *damn that truck came out clean! are the wheels from the olschool dicast cars??
> *


thankz homie, i don't remember where did i got those wheels.


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

my new project


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks good bro like the colors


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:0 were u get that color!!!! :0 :0


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Apr 19 2010, 08:50 PM~17242703
> *Looks good bro like the colors
> *


thankz homie


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good nice detail doin the lil spike on the body line in the paint


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

comments welcome


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 19 2010, 09:06 PM~17242946
> *looks good nice detail doin the lil spike on the body line in the paint
> *


thank you fo your comment


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats nice!!! Colors look great on there!!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 19 2010, 09:33 PM~17243393
> *Thats nice!!! Colors look great on there!!
> *


Thank you homie


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

Thats sick rite there!!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Apr 19 2010, 10:23 PM~17244060
> *Thats sick rite there!!
> *


thankz bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Apr 20 2010, 12:23 AM~17244060
> *Thats sick rite there!!
> *


X2!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

thankz for looking


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rozzmurri (Apr 21, 2010)

Good models..best of luck for ur upcoming models.

-----------------------------
Social Bookmarking Submission Service

Manual Article Submission Service


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Apr 20 2010, 05:17 PM~17250214
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thanx for sharin' !

Sick Charger bro !


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rozzmurri_@Apr 21 2010, 06:23 AM~17256865
> *Good models..best of luck for ur upcoming models.
> 
> -----------------------------
> ...


thankz homie, working on a 1970 impala.


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Jul 7 2010, 03:27 PM~17983887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


diggin that blue chevy!!! they look great :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:happysad:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jul 7 2010, 01:29 PM~17983916
> *diggin that blue chevy!!! they look great :thumbsup:
> *


thankz homie.


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

wuz up family


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

a lac i'm doing


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Apr 20 2010, 06:17 PM~17250214
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yo wusup homie hows the fam 

oh yea b4 i forget thatts woa,gutta,pimpin,me likes dem kinda thangs :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 9 2011, 10:32 PM~20055885
> *yo wusup homie hows the fam
> 
> oh yea b4 i forget thatts woa,gutta,pimpin,me likes dem kinda thangs  :biggrin:
> *


wuz up dade, family is doing good, what about yours?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Mar 9 2011, 11:46 PM~20054912
> *a lac i'm doing
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 10 2011, 10:13 PM~20064346
> *:biggrin:
> *


wuz up watson. i have not build anything for 3 months but i'm getting back to it.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

caddy looiking good fam. how u been bro


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Mar 11 2011, 05:30 AM~20065896
> *caddy looiking good fam. how u been bro
> *


thankz homie, nothing much just working a lot and trying to finish the lac.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Mar 11 2011, 01:29 AM~20064491
> *wuz up watson. i have not build anything for 3 months but i'm getting back to it.
> *


 :biggrin: IM GOOD JUST BUILDING LIKE YOU


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD IN HERE


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 26 2011, 09:31 AM~20422770
> *LOOKING GOOD IN HERE
> *


thankz homie.


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

comments welcome.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slash_@May 23 2011, 06:11 AM~20608974
> *
> 
> 
> ...



came out clean dawg!!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

nice lac


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 23 2011, 09:53 AM~20610080
> *came out clean dawg!!
> *


thankz homie


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slash_@May 23 2011, 06:11 AM~20608974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


caddy came out clean slash!! did you just use primer for the quarter top?! i was thinking of that for my 79 caddy top! :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 23 2011, 07:02 PM~20613470
> *caddy came out clean slash!! did you just use primer for the quarter top?! i was thinking of that for my 79 caddy top! :0
> *



thats all i use for my gray guts and tops!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 24 2011, 05:12 PM~20620703
> *thats all i use for my gray guts and tops!
> *


 :h5:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 23 2011, 07:02 PM~20613470
> *caddy came out clean slash!! did you just use primer for the quarter top?! i was thinking of that for my 79 caddy top! :0
> *


thankz homie, yeap it's primer


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Caddy came out sick bro


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

that caddy is very nice..


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 24 2011, 09:17 PM~20622798
> *Caddy came out sick bro
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

that caddy is nice big homie


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

HEAT WINS!!!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@May 26 2011, 02:41 PM~20634750
> *that caddy is nice big homie
> *


thankz 8ball, how u been.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice work up in here!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

wuz up family, i'm working on a riviera pics coming soon and thankz tonio


----------



## squeeze (Jan 29, 2011)

cars are lookin good man



[img said:


> http://i43.tinypic.com/xljzia.jpg[/img]
> dirty_duece;7430790]damm i think that guys gettin his ass kicked back there :biggrin: :biggrin: looks cool homie


and this ^ ^ made me crack up, i hadnt noticed till i seen this post lol


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice looking Riv.


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Nice looking Riv.


 thankz homie.


----------

